# Port Hacking Saturday Arvo



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Planning on heading out for an arvo session tomorrow (sat 7th october). planning on launching at dolans bay boatramp (wallys wharf) at around 2pm, staying out till sunset. will be pumping a few nippers on the sandflats at maianbar and hopefully catching a few flatties drifting the channel and sw arm.

anyone want to meet up, look out for me either at the ramp or on the water


----------

